
Garden Hermit - rishabhd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_hermit
======
runnr_az
This is the job I want. If you're absurdly wealthy and have an estate in the
greater PHX area, would love to offer my services. I have my own druid robe.

------
jll29
Sounds a bit like entrepreneur-in-residence.

